# Things people say…...



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought I would share these happenings with you guys , i know you will get a good laugh from them , as I did 

A woman who has bred her dog to our male a few times isn't very dog knowledgable when it comes to their health and requirements ( as in whelping and all that ) Why she wanted a fully trained dog from Germany is beyond me , but that is besides the point. Her dog , developed a growth between its toe on its front paw. Well , her husband , being in the human medical field , Im not quite sure what specialty though , as stated that its a "extra nipple" and he has seen them plenty of times ?!?! Ummmmmmmmm , ok. :question::shock:
So , with that said , i was hoping she wasn't planning on bringing her dog to our vet for a evaluation just because i really didn't want my vet thinking my husband or I even knew this woman….lol. Oye !:shock:
Glad she didn't , and the vet she went to told her its a growth , removed it , tested it , everything is fine. ( no more nipple ) :lol:
Note to self - ***remember her husbands name and never go to a doctor with same said name ***
I might have told you guys about this second one , but…..here goes :wahoo:
Another acquaintance , that works in a library , saw that a duck had laid eggs on the library property and wanted to film the ducklings hatching if she could.
She made such a big deal of it that the custodian of the library thought it best to "remove" the eggs and end her fascination with them. i guess she was driving them crazy with not disturbing them , i don't know. But one of the guys tossed the eggs and the duck flew off. Not a nice thing to do , but he was a heartless jerk anyways ( IMO ) So , she was sad and asked if anyone knew anything about the missing eggs ( of course everyone knew , all except her )
The guys that ditched them told her the female must have moved them cause she was fussing over them too much. Well , she obviously hasn't watched many nature shows when a kid cause she believed him hook , line and sinker !
I swear , I just about fell over from lack of oxygen from laughing so hard !!!
I couldn't believe that she would have actually believed that !!!:lol::shock:
When my husband gently told her that ducks do not fly off with their eggs if their nest is disturbed……but , me , being me :angel2: brought it up when she was here last to show her kids baby Hallie when she was born :coffee2::slap floor:
She wasn't amused at all :shrug::green grin:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL:

scary....doctor thinking a nipple can grow in between toes.......


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My thoughts exactly ! Maybe it can happen , I really don't know , but it was clearly a growth , and for him to say he has seen it many times before scares the heck out of me cause he is human doctor…….
My next question to him would have been , where do you work and then for kicks I would love to know on "what' did you see these "extra nipples" ? Oh man , you can't make this **it up


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Mammals can have extra nipples, supernumerary nipples, and they can be located in all sorts of odd places, from what I've read (but mostly occur on the torso/chest/belly). However, they do not appear - they are born with them, just like all the rest of their nipples :lol:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG...Seriously, Laura?
Okay, so how funny would it have been if they'd left that "nipple" and then tried to get puppies to nurse from it....Huh!!!! :ROFL:

Note to self: If ever needing medical assistance while in Laura's area....don't do it!! You may end up with Dr. Nips. :eyeroll:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm telling you Rox , I thought they were both joking around , but nope , they were dead serious ! 

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

WillowGem said:


> OMG...Seriously, Laura?
> Okay, so how funny would it have been if they'd left that "nipple" and then tried to get puppies to nurse from it....Huh!!!! :ROFL:
> 
> Note to self: If ever needing medical assistance while in Laura's area....don't do it!! You may end up with Dr. Nips. :eyeroll:


:shades:

You are too much! I just LOL'd at my desk and got a peeking eye from over the cubical! :rainbow:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Doctor Nips , :ROFL: :hi5: 
Whenever she calls here I usually say , "its the nipple lady" , :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: OMGosh!! Y'all are way to funny!! :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh! I almost spit water all over my keyboard! "The nipple lady"!:slapfloor:


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

It's really scary there are people and PHD's out there that are really that clueless! Common sense is certainly lacking in today's world. (shudder)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Note to self - ***remember her husbands name and never go to a doctor with same said name ***


Man, you got that right! :shock:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Deschutes Dawn said:


> It's really scary there are people and PHD's out there that are really that clueless! Common sense is certainly lacking in today's world. (shudder)


An even scarier thought is that these are the people running this country! :scratch: :shocked:


----------

